# I accept myself even though....



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Let's start a thread where you create a personalized affirmation based on things that you always beat yourself up over.

Acceptance is CRUCIAL to recovery from something as harsh as SA, as we beat ourselves up a LOT because of the fact that it's such an out of control thing to go through.

I'll begin with some that feel right for me right now:

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I feel like a weirdo right now

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I feel like I have no real friends

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I feel like I'm going crazy

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have trouble meeting new people

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have trouble making friends

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have trouble keeping friends

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I don't know if I'll ever get over this

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I feel isolated and disconnected from pretty much everyone right now

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I hate that anxiety controls my behaviour

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have been ashamed of some of behaviour in the past

I deeply and completely accept myself even though people have been really nasty to me

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I don't trust people

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I resent some people for things they have said and done in the past

That'll do for now, oh and here are some good ones from the CBT SA course from Dr Richards:

Healing begins when I accept myself.

I accept myself for who I am and what I am.

I accept myself for who I am because acceptance is the golden pathway
to healing.

I accept myself just the way I am today.

I am a human being and there are parts of my life I want to change.

There are parts of my life that cause me trouble and difficulty.

Nevertheless, this does not change the inner "me".

I accept myself just the way I am today.

By accepting myself I am opening the door to healing.

Therefore, I relax. I take a deep breath and peacefully relax.

I am a good person. There is nothing wrong with the "me" inside the
"intrinsic" me.

I accept myself, problems and all, because the more I accept, the
stronger I become.

Acceptance is a powerful process. When I accept myself, I have opened
the door for change.

When I let go and accept, there is a metamorphosis, a healing power.
that begins to flow in my life.

As I accept myself for who I am, everything else that is good, powerful, and positive fits naturally and completely into place.

So, I accept myself the way I am today.

As I accept myself, I will begin to change and grow.

Acceptance opens the floodgates of healing and power.

Without acceptance, there is only the struggling and the fighting of
the past.

I accept myself for who I am, because as I accept myself, I become a new person.

There is healing in my acceptance. There is power in my acceptance.

My acceptance allows the flow to surround me with its natural healing
and power.

I accept myself because I deserve it. I accept myself just as I am so
that I can move forward in peace, calmness, strength, and confidence.

Acceptance is the key and the core of my progress. I accept myself and
allow this natural pathway to emerge.

I accept myself so that I can move forward.

Acceptance is my strength and power. I accept myself and allow myself
to change.

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I make mistaker
IDACAMET I am not good at communicating


----------



## ArcherZG (Oct 22, 2011)

Good thread idea 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have SA

I deeply and completely accept myself even if I come across as weird to others.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I feel I have no "real" friends at times.

That is it for now


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though my weekend was not as social as I would like

I deeply and completely accept myself, even though I got anxious and self conscious when I went to the park today, and I'm just so tired of this annoying pattern of **** that comes up in public

I deeply and completely accept myself, even though I just don't feel like myself right now

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I'm sick of so called "friends" not getting back to me

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## PeachyAlice (Feb 8, 2012)

I deeply and completely accept myself even if people try to put me down.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I'm diagnosed with bipolar disorder.

I deeply and completely accept myself even if life is rough right now and I feel like I messed up.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I know that maybe I won't get every dream I have, and that's completely okay.


----------



## Scarlett22 (Jun 28, 2012)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I'm struggling to find a job


I deeply and completely accept myself even though I find it hard to meet new people


I deeply and completely accept myself even though I find social situations difficult


I deeply and completely accept myself even though I've never been in a relationship


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I'm spending Friday night alone, again

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I'm pretty sure some of the people who were friends, have judged me now as a "loner" due to my SA ways

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I'm not living my ideal life

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I'm unable to control my feelings around people

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I wish I was over this already

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## maidahl (Jul 6, 2012)

sssssssssssss


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though my future is not looking good.

I deeply and completely accept myself even through I have almost no positive traits. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I cannot achieve good grades at school.

I deeply and completely accept myself even through I make stupid mistakes all the time.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I am very shy.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I've done a poor job of thinking positive and have felt so hopeless lately.


----------



## blueingreen (Jun 10, 2012)

I accept myself even though I can be very quiet and anxious in some social situations.

I accept myself even though I've never been in a relationship.

I accept myself even though I'm gay.

I accept myself even though I can sometimes ramble and say dumb stuff in conversations.

I accept myself even though I've made lots of mistakes in the past. 

I accept myself even though I am not the most ambitious person.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

I deeply and completely love, honour and accept myself even though I have this anxious feeling in my gut

I deeply and completely love, honour and accept myself even though These days turned out nothing like I had planned (lol, powder reference - up the powder!!)

I deeply and completely love, honour and accept myself even though I can count the amount of "close relationships" I have on one or two hands right now.

 

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Ths is great. I agree self acceptance is the first step toward healing. Just bc I have absolutely no friends, doesn't mean my life is not worth living. Just bc I love hanging out with my mom does not make me a loser, it just means I have a good relationship with her. And just bc I have SA doesn't make me less of a human being. There, more quotes


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I accept my life right now, I accept I missed out on a lot and that I won't. get that time back. Atleast I'm not deaf, blind, abused nor molested through out my childhood, THANK YOU GOD. Still I feel I'm gonna have to work hard at accepting things I missed out on, I give myself a hard time with that, but I'm tired of caring this burden. Its so much easier to just let it go. Helps me feel more peaceful. 

I accept that accepting myself and all these things are going to take a while anfd be a journey.

Thnx for this post.


----------



## Blueeyedlady (Mar 1, 2012)

I accept myself despite the fact that I'm having trouble coping with making some tough choices in my life. I know that this is something everyone goes through, and even though it seems hopeless right now, someday I'll look back and see that it wasn't such a big deal.

I accept myself despite the fact that I've never really been in love or had a relationship. Someday I'll find the right person; I just have to be patient.

I accept myself despite the fact that I have trouble trusting people. I know that this is because I have had my feelings hurt in the past, by people that I thought liked me, and who never really cared about me. I know that I can work past this, and that these people will not matter to me in the long run.

I accept the fact that I am asexual. I have no sex drive, and I don't know if I ever will. This doesn't mean I can never have a romantic relationship.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

I deeply and completely except myself even though I'm not in the best shape.

I deeply and completely except myself even though I know I can be lazy and a procrastinator. 

I deeply and completely except myself even though I know in the past I've avoided doing things I should have done, saying things I should have said, confronting people or issues I should have confronted.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I still don't have the friends I want

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I'm still bitter about the past

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I'm 30 this year, and I barely have any social life at the moment, and I think I should be doing so much better

I deeply and completely accept myself even though even though I'm in financial trouble at the moment

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I isolate myself too much 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I find it hard to be really intimate with people without having some kind of guard up..


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'd love to post here but I'm not ready to accept myself yet :/


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> I'd love to post here but I'm not ready to accept myself yet :/


:yes

The idea is that you're affirming that you want to, to that part of you that is not accepting yourself.

You agree there's at least a small part of you that wants to accept yourself right?


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

I accept myself even tho I am me.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though i haven't made the most educated life choices so far. 
I deeply and completely accept myself even though my sleep cycle is out of whack sometimes (like today).
I deeply and completely accept myself even though I eat too much junkfood sometimes.

this made me feel a little better


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I haven't done well in college.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have never been on a date. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have never had a boyfriend.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have only twelve friends on Facebook.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I am overweight.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I don't get out much. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I feel unattractive. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I am ashamed that my family comes from poverty. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I don't know who my biological father is.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I had opportunities to socialize and have a boyfriend but I ruined it. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I feel depressed, broken, anxious, and unhappy on a regular basis.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I am an underachiever. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I am a bit socially awkward. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have been mistreated by others in the past. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have glasses and acne.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I didn't do well in middle school or high school. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I lived in poverty with roaches, mice, dirty water, and cheap Walmart food for years with people who weren't even related to me. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I was held back a grade. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I lived in a trailer infested with fleas. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though my nasal problem was caused by my own inhalant abuse. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I embarrassed myself by sucking up to a fake friend out of desperation. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have a car and a license but I never drive anywhere. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I procrastinate and rarely accomplish everything on my to-do lists. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I haven't cleaned my bedroom like I have been needing to for over a year now. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have always been disliked by others. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have always been unpopular and a loser. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have no life. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I never hung out with anyone once since elementary school. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I didn't do everything I wanted to do today.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have no idea what to study in college. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I have no idea what kind of career I want. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I got D's in all my classes last semester so I have to retake all three of them. 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I am behind in college and won't graduate in four years.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you for this thread. I might repeat this to myself while I meditate.


----------



## DizzyFrank (Nov 27, 2012)

I deeply and completely accept myself even tought i'm not the most talkative and easy to approach person.

I deeply and completely accept myself even tought when i want to get closer to a girl i get nervous and look like an idiot.

I deeply and completely accept myself even tought i am oversensitive.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I disappointed a coworker.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I'm not human and make mistakes.

I deeply and completely accept myself when I have to hold myself accountable to my mistakes.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I lie to others in order to avoid confrontation.

I deeply and completely accept myself no matter what tomorrow holds.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I'm slow 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I don't fit in

I deeply and completely accept myself even if others don't


----------



## catdoll (Dec 27, 2012)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though i got zero friends in real life

I deeply and completely accept myself even though I am different from anyone else 

I deeply and completely accept myself even though i havent gotten a job yet


----------



## ayako (Apr 15, 2012)

*You always have the choice to betray yourself or to betray others :nw:mum
*
I think it is important to find out what you realy want (not what you think you have to do so that others will like you) and go for it. And yes, that needs selfesteem.
I used to identify myself according to what ppl think of me: if they say i m good i feel good , if they say i m bad i feel guilty and bad.:flush I m working on it with my counselor. I think if i know my value, i will know who i am, and that i am "enough", so that the opinion of other ppl doesnt matter to me so much again. I havent found my value yet, but i think i m on a good way, getting stronger 
There are several ways to increase ones selfesteem, but all need time.
I want to write down some ideas that help me to get more self esteem and to be more positiv:

1.Try to replace the bad thoughts in your head
(I used to think of encountering bad situations. That, of course, doesnt make me happy. If i replace this thoughts in my head with something nice that makes me happy, like instead of imaginin how it is when i fail again:bash i can imagin myself how i do somehting good. First it didnt function, it needs training, but it helps.)

2. Write a list of the things you are good in
(I know it is a difficult task for someone with low selfesteem to write down what you are good in, but its worth a try, cuz it can make you realize that there are some things you can do. I can sew and draw and take care of otheres)

3. Make o roaster of things you want to achieve and reward yourself for it if you made it.
(A to-do-list is helpfull in daily duties and achieving a aim is good for selfesteem. )

4. Do yourself something good
(Idk what you can do for yourself, what you like. I should call it: grand yourself something,you deserve it )

5. What keeps you alive?:dead
(I have problems with depression, at times i just wish i d be dead. But if i think that way it also comes into my mind that my family and friends woudl be very sad if I d be dead. And i remeber how i helped others, which would have a harder life if i had not been there. This is always keeping me up. Maybe you have other reasons, idk)

6. Be around ppl that like you who and how you are:drunk
(It is good to spent some time around ppl who like you the way you are, it shows you that you are ok the way you are.I do think that being with ppl in chat is a part of it aswell. You can have a deeper relationship with someone in chat then with your :doorneighbour or anybody beside you)

7. Take care of others:hug
(Taking care of others is a good thing to do. Others need your help from your experience, or just your presence: somebody who is just there for them. It makes the other person happy and shows you that you are needed and good)

8. Find your value
(As I said, i havent found my own yet...:stu but i m still searching. I think: what is the reason that i m good? The work I do? Or is my beauty a value?:troll Like i m good cuz i look good? Then, if I would have an accident and lay in coma, what makes me so valuable that others wont turn off the machines, specially cuz i cant work anymore and i m no longer pretty? Maybe it helps you to find your own value by htinking of this, idk. My counselor said our value comes from God, but i cant relate to it much, maybe you.)

9. Try to accept and love yourself the way you are
(which is very difficult. I started with snapping pics of myself and getting used to them. I m trying to accept my name, which is a huge part of me and i try to think my actions through, so that i can say to myself: maybe i didnt do it perfect, but i did it with all the knowledge i had and tryed my best, so it was good even thou it failed)

10. Tell yourself you are good 
(Its actually like a lie, but it is able to create new synapses within 3-6 month. I told myself i m a responsible, strong woman, and i felt better imidiatly. My counselor said it works even if i dont feel it, lets see..)

_I know it is always easy to write things and difficult to get them go, but i think a true winner is not one who never falls, but a person who always gets up again. And you do have a reason to get up: yourself and your happines.
_


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

ayako said:


> *You always have the choice to betray yourself or to betray others :nw:mum
> *
> I think it is important to find out what you realy want (not what you think you have to do so that others will like you) and go for it. And yes, that needs selfesteem.
> I used to identify myself according to what ppl think of me: if they say i m good i feel good , if they say i m bad i feel guilty and bad.:flush I m working on it with my counselor. I think if i know my value, i will know who i am, and that i am "enough", so that the opinion of other ppl doesnt matter to me so much again. I havent found my value yet, but i think i m on a good way, getting stronger
> ...


Thanks, but what does this have to do with the original thread??

Please don't flame a thread, start a new one...


----------



## ayako (Apr 15, 2012)

i m sorry, i didnt mean to. they hardly allow me to start a thread cuz i dont have enough post. thats no reason to intrude here, i know, i just thought i could be nice. i didnt mean to offend you :S


----------



## Jerkina (Dec 19, 2012)

*I acceptI*



I deeply accept myself even if I feel sad to the choice that I have made about my recent relationship

I deeply accept myself even if I feel I may not have made the right choice with this relationship

I deeply accept my choices because they're right for me

I deeply accept myself for seriously doing it for me

I am happy to accept myself for listening to me and believing in me

Thank You for this thread... Happy to know and hear that we are all on the same boat.


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

I accept myself even tho nobody else does.



ayako said:


> i m sorry, i didnt mean to. they hardly allow me to start a thread cuz i dont have enough post. thats no reason to intrude here, i know, i just thought i could be nice. i didnt mean to offend you :S


Don't worry, your cool.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though i have made a lot of mistakes

I deeply and completely accept myself even though i have made some decisions based on my fears when i should have seen things trough.

I deeply and completely accept myself even though i dont always feel up to doing everything i can.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Luvere said:


> I accept myself even tho nobody else does.


I accept you  

I deeply and completely LOVE and accept myself for being a beautiful unique expression of life

I deeply and completely LOVE and accept myself for having the courage to face my fears

I deeply and completely LOVE and accept myself for wanting the best for myself and others


----------



## idrathernot (Jan 26, 2013)

I accept myself even though I don't really know who I am yet.
I accept myself even though I worry about stupid things.
I accept myself even though other people might not.
I accept myself despite stupid stuff I've done in the past.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, I'll try. 

I accept myself even though I'm ruled by my passions and emotions and so I often make bad choices. 
I accept myself even though I'm weak
I accept myself even though I'm a coward 

That was harder than I thought at first.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I deeply and completely accept myself despite the fact that that I don't even know who myself is yet. I surprise myself all the time.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I deeply and completely accept myself even though im having trouble talking to everyone at the moment, its like every thing i type out just sounds totally wrong!


----------

